# Old Swans VS old Dissection table, a USA versus Japan who done visceral brutal music?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

From my expertize in ''Brutal skrunk'' sludge purist, I would say Dissecting Table more starling, pitch dark & brutal in their artform. Eminent some of genre, would agree perhaps, than there is early Zeni Geva before maximum money monster era cassettes release, I have them digital now, and ''how to kill'' first LP release in 1987 era I use to own but bad luck stroke a month I were broke and had to sell it for peanuts price of a record store they gave me 25$ for an album worth 100$ Canadian dollars, this is what I pay,blast I were angrier than Michael Gira in 1983-1984 Filth and Cop releases, that day(futile parenthesis) but anyway. Let's keep focus in subject another awesome ''narly'' release of dissecting table beside Early years compilation CD is between life & death cold pitch black sound, pulverizing percussion very brutal, other great releases of the band included Ultimate psychological description and the cult 1994 release Zigoku, this is when I catch up whit this band that year.

So I want to hear a comment from true genuine fans of both bands whom do you prefer the most, to another, what band harder and louder than the other for you.

Early swans let's says Filth or Cop era or Dissecting Table from the land of the rising sun and hot ladies.

Arigato Japan won this match, now what if I ask another VS match on this post, what about Gore first 3 releases Hartgore, Mean man's Dreams, Wrede-the cruel peace quintessential double LPs or CD. Who would win Netherlands Relentless Krusty instrumental sludge of purist kind (Holland vs Japan)? Is Gore Wrede-the cruel peace more destroy? , if you know what I meant by that then let's says the first release of dissecting table?

:tiphat:

P.s I love A.N.P too, Absolute Null Punkt on Nux Organisation label in Japan, the cult release of purist sludge & noise-rock fusion.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

This was it back in the day






never got much into the Japanese stuff other than Yamantaka Eye on Naked City


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Bwv 1080 said:


> This was it back in the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I heard Naked City couple of time, there were awesome as well

:tiphat: have a great wonderful day dear Bwv 1080


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Painkiller of John Zorn fame, you must be aware and heard or hear already, as I recalled they were awesome the album: Guts of a Virgin was a 10\10 eclectic,art school in terms of perfection and execution of there blend of grinding brutality.


----------

